# Anyone in Louisiana?



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi,

I'm new here and new to dart frog keeping. I'm only in the research stage of the hobby but I hope to start building my enclosure soon. I may add a few frogs later this year. I was just wondering if there were any other people from Louisiana here.


----------



## Ian Hiler (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi, I am in New Orleans and have work with darts for just shy of thirty years. I work for the Aquarium and are fiends with staff at the Zoo and Tulane U. that also work with frogs. My e-mail is Ian Hiler; [email protected]. If you are ever near and want to see a lot frog just let me know...

Ian


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Mr. Ian,

I live in Slidell, just across the lake from New Orleans. I am currently at LSU but I would love that opportunity. I'll let you know when I'm free on a weekend or maybe while I'm home on break.

Thank you


----------

